# How to Mount Kicker Motor



## mcganiel4N (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this boat thing and scored a a long shaft tiller9.9 kicker but my transom is much higher than where I need to mount it.
I have a 172 fazers smokercraft 1994. My 90 johnson sits low on the transom. 

What would be the best way to mount my kicker? 

this is the stern


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 25, 2018)

This is slick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 25, 2018)

Brackets are made to bolt to the transom to support a kicker motor. Couple examples below.
Tim

https://www.anchoring.com//products/stainless-steel-auxiliary-outboard-motor-kicker-bracket?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=CjwKCAjw_IPcBRAjEiwAl44QkZ7WyHkqHkucMwLwKCRkbRvv8J4QKEXZm9BqaWctk3qH2vX7QtPPiRoC4woQAvD_BwE

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Panther-Marine-Motor-Tilt-and-Trim-and-Electro-Steer/701395.uts?productVariantId=4694846&WT.tsrc=PPC&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=04509856&rid=20&ds_rl=1252079&gclid=CjwKCAjw_IPcBRAjEiwAl44QkaH5RCxiLaxeAkerG7C8K7WqPzIxsGvAXtVi-HXwonD9ungcY8ILmBoCDpUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## eshaw (Aug 26, 2018)

The nice thing about the one Weldorthemagnificent posted is it keeps the kicker centered.


----------



## jethro (Aug 27, 2018)

mcganiel4N said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this boat thing and scored a a long shaft tiller9.9 kicker but my transom is much higher than where I need to mount it.
> I have a 172 fazers smokercraft 1994. My 90 johnson sits low on the transom.
> ...



You may have enough freeboard to install a motor directly to the transom such as I did on my boat. The tricky part is always if it's high enough to get the motor completely out of the water while the boat is on plane running the main. It's good you got a longshaft so your motor is not sucking air in heavy, following seas. That is the reason most people need to use an actuating bracket. I do not have to use a bracket with my 6hp longshaft because the transom is so dipped for the main, which yours looks to be as well. 






Mine is only mounted to starboard of the main because of my swim platform. You will be better off rigging up remote steering with it on the port side of the main as it seems you are planning by the picture.


----------



## mcganiel4N (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies.

My motor is 86 lbs per the pdf I found for it. I can carry it pretty easy so it must be that weight.  

Any way I am going to be trailering this thing to all the reservoirs by me and don't want to have to take the motor off. Also i am not the richest person. I was looking at ebay and want something like below. I will have to make a bigger backing plate for th motor mount plate, also would like to make a backing plate for inside the transom but I want to make sure that I can tow with it on permanently. Will these things hold up to towing is my biggest concern? if not what brand will. Thanks for the help.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminium-Outboard-Motor-Bracket-Mount-7-5-20hp-Marine-Auxiliary-Heavy-Duty/173416880553?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D52885%26meid%3D4e3e0bc7b84242d0a4a217a335bd7a98%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D173006838747%26itm%3D173416880553&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## jethro (Aug 27, 2018)

When I was researching a kicker for my last boat I would have had to use a plate and what I found was none of the actuating plates are suggested for trailering with the motor installed. That said, I have seen people doing it on kicker plates with the use of ratchet straps and whatnot.


----------



## mcganiel4N (Aug 27, 2018)

jethro said:


> When I was researching a kicker for my last boat I would have had to use a plate and what I found was none of the actuating plates are suggested for trailering with the motor installed. That said, I have seen people doing it on kicker plates with the use of ratchet straps and whatnot.


 


yep that is what i am going to have to do. thanks!!!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 28, 2018)

4N - That is the bkt I installed. I added an extra link on each side to stiffen it up.(used alum angle).

I have a 4hp that I leave on ig while trailering, have it tied up solid so it doesn't bounce.

I would be leery of it unless it is reinforced.


----------

